# A couple (probably stupid) questions...



## W1KAS (Jul 16, 2009)

Question 1 - I live on a rather narrow one-way street. During the winter parking is banned on one side of the street and the snowbanks make the road nearly impassable because idiots park on both sides of the street AND a foot or two from the curb/snowbank. I've had to flip both my mirrors in and crawl through to get to my own driveway before. I've tried leaving polite notes on the windshields of several of the worst offenders, I've tried impolite notes after that. Is there any way I can get these clowns towed for breaking the parking ban AND parking like morons? Do I call the non-emergency line or some other number? (I'm definitely not calling 911 over it... this is a street safety issue, not a wrong order at McDonalds! )

Question 2 - I was recently pulled over for a stop sign violation. I went back and there is no stop sign and never has been (no signpost stub on the sidewalk). I think I'm most likely to get this NRed if I bring pictures and talk to the magistrate (I did read the "all n00bs read this" thread that mentioned that) but I want to know if there is anything procedural I should expect. Also, will the officer who cited me be present? I'd like to have a word with him regardless of the outcome and I completely forgot to photocopy the citation before mailing it in.

Question 3 - related to question 2. I know there's a $25 fee now; how do I pay that? Will the court/police mail me a bill before/after the hearing, or should I bring cash/check to court?


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

W1KAS said:


> Question 2 - I was recently pulled over for a stop sign violation. I went back and there is no stop sign and never has been (no signpost stub on the sidewalk).


Alot of us carry stop signs in the trunk of the cruiser. I also carry "one way" and "No Hunting" We place them around in unsuspecting areas. Then write the violations to boost our stats.:jestera:


----------



## GeepNutt (Aug 10, 2005)

tuna said:


> alot of us carry stop signs in the trunk of the cruiser. I also carry "one way" and "no hunting" we place them around in unsuspecting areas. Then write the violations to boost our stats.:jestera:


:L: :L: :L:


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

They do indeed have these over, stop signs and traffic lights on wheels. In remote parts where they're doing construction you can be popping along and all of a sudden yer man steps out with it. LOL.


----------



## W1KAS (Jul 16, 2009)

Man, you guys must have some nice big cruisers. How the heck do you fit a stop sign on a post in one otherwise?


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

W1KAS said:


> Man, you guys must have some nice big cruisers. How the heck do you fit a stop sign on a post in one otherwise?


Believe it or not I drive an F-150 for a cruiser. All I need to write are 3 more citations this month and I get a toaster.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Tuna said:


> Believe it or not I drive an F-150 for a cruiser. All I need to write are 3 more citations this month and I get a toaster.


What's second place... Steak knives?


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Tuna, do you still have the no trespassing sign as well???


----------



## mpr4601 (Mar 24, 2007)

jettsixx said:


> Tuna, do you still have the no trespassing sign as well???


I keep'em on a roll of stickers and slap them on the wall when the a-hole's not looking


----------



## dh18 (Mar 4, 2003)

Tuna said:


> Believe it or not I drive an F-150 for a cruiser. All I need to write are 3 more citations this month and I get a toaster.


I thought you were banking your v-points to get that keg-fridge.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

dh18 said:


> I thought you were banking your v-points to get that keg-fridge.


Not if I can get it first


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

W1KAS said:


> Question 1 - I live on a rather narrow one-way street. During the winter parking is banned on one side of the street and the snowbanks make the road nearly impassable because idiots park on both sides of the street AND a foot or two from the curb/snowbank. I've had to flip both my mirrors in and crawl through to get to my own driveway before. I've tried leaving polite notes on the windshields of several of the worst offenders, I've tried impolite notes after that. Is there any way I can get these clowns towed for breaking the parking ban AND parking like morons? Do I call the non-emergency line or some other number? (I'm definitely not calling 911 over it... this is a street safety issue, not a wrong order at McDonalds! )
> 
> Question 2 - I was recently pulled over for a stop sign violation. I went back and there is no stop sign and never has been (no signpost stub on the sidewalk). I think I'm most likely to get this NRed if I bring pictures and talk to the magistrate (I did read the "all n00bs read this" thread that mentioned that) but I want to know if there is anything procedural I should expect. Also, will the officer who cited me be present? I'd like to have a word with him regardless of the outcome and I completely forgot to photocopy the citation before mailing it in.
> 
> Question 3 - related to question 2. I know there's a $25 fee now; how do I pay that? Will the court/police mail me a bill before/after the hearing, or should I bring cash/check to court?


Thats the price for living in Southie!!! forget about anyone doing anything for you in that town about parking!!!!


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

W1KAS said:


> Question 1 - I live on a rather narrow one-way street. During the winter parking is banned on one side of the street and the snowbanks make the road nearly impassable because idiots park on both sides of the street AND a foot or two from the curb/snowbank. I've had to flip both my mirrors in and crawl through to get to my own driveway before. I've tried leaving polite notes on the windshields of several of the worst offenders, I've tried impolite notes after that. Is there any way I can get these clowns towed for breaking the parking ban AND parking like morons? Do I call the non-emergency line or some other number? (I'm definitely not calling 911 over it... this is a street safety issue, not a wrong order at McDonalds! )
> 
> Question 2 - I was recently pulled over for a stop sign violation. I went back and there is no stop sign and never has been (no signpost stub on the sidewalk). I think I'm most likely to get this NRed if I bring pictures and talk to the magistrate (I did read the "all n00bs read this" thread that mentioned that) but I want to know if there is anything procedural I should expect. Also, will the officer who cited me be present? I'd like to have a word with him regardless of the outcome and I completely forgot to photocopy the citation before mailing it in.
> 
> Question 3 - related to question 2. I know there's a $25 fee now; how do I pay that? Will the court/police mail me a bill before/after the hearing, or should I bring cash/check to court?


When a winter parking ban is put in to affect in Worcester there are designated sides of roads that are prohibited parking. Normally they are posted, but Worcester is not normal. What confuses matters more is when they allow parking during the ban in prohibited parking zones. Like I said, Worcester is not normal. Anyway, during the ban there is a detail working that goes around and tows for said violations. Call 799-8606 and the call taker will notify the detail officers. As far as towing for just parking like asses because of snowbanks; it's Worcester, everyone parks like asses. We're not going to tow unless emergency vehicle can't get through. Hell it's like that in the summer time too. 

As far as the moving violation; are you sure it was a stop sign violation? There's also a city ordinance that states you must stop before entering a roadway from a driveway or another public way (regardless if a stop sign is present). Regardless, if you think the officer was wrong, appeal. And no, like Wolfie said the officer will not be present at a clerk's hearing. And no, don't bitch at him...

The police don't mail bills or make judgement and impose fines, the courts do that. Follow the instructions on the back of the citation..


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

If you appealed the citation after July 1st, when you get your notice in the mail to appear for your hearing there will be some sort of indication on the court notice that you must pay $25.00 prior to the hearing taking place.... Basically when you go into court, and check in, have your cash ready....


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

W1KAS said:


> Question 1 - I live on a rather narrow one-way street. During the winter parking is banned on one side of the street and the snowbanks make the road nearly impassable because idiots park on both sides of the street AND a foot or two from the curb/snowbank. I've had to flip both my mirrors in and crawl through to get to my own driveway before. I've tried leaving polite notes on the windshields of several of the worst offenders, I've tried impolite notes after that. Is there any way I can get these clowns towed for breaking the parking ban AND parking like morons? Do I call the non-emergency line or some other number? (I'm definitely not calling 911 over it... this is a street safety issue, not a wrong order at McDonalds! )
> 
> Question 2 - I was recently pulled over for a stop sign violation. I went back and there is no stop sign and never has been (no signpost stub on the sidewalk). I think I'm most likely to get this NRed if I bring pictures and talk to the magistrate (I did read the "all n00bs read this" thread that mentioned that) but I want to know if there is anything procedural I should expect. Also, will the officer who cited me be present? I'd like to have a word with him regardless of the outcome and I completely forgot to photocopy the citation before mailing it in.
> 
> Question 3 - related to question 2. I know there's a $25 fee now; how do I pay that? Will the court/police mail me a bill before/after the hearing, or should I bring cash/check to court?


You wouldn't happen to be one of those guys that writes the promotional exams, would ya?


----------

